# iPhone 5 - Massive Verarbeitungsfehler



## Bu11it (21. September 2012)

Heute hat der Verkauf des neuen iPhone 5 begonnen. Das bedeutet lange Warteschlangen an den Apple-Stores. Doch viele Kunden sind nun sauer. Es hat sich wohl ein Verarbeitungsfehler eingeschlichen. Bei vielen der neuen Smartphones blättert schon nach wenigen Stunden der Lack ab. Eigentlich ist Apple für gute Verarbeitungsqualität bekannt und wohl für viele Käufer ein das Kaufargument. Der Fehler soll wohl hauptsächlich bei dem schwarzen Modell auftreten.

Quellen: 
Kunden mega sauer: iPhone 5 hat massive Verarbeitungsfehler - Lack blättert ab
â€žScuff Gateâ€œ: Verarbeitungsprobleme beim iPhone 5? - ComputerBase


----------



## beren2707 (21. September 2012)

Das wäre mal die absolute Verarsche. Für ein "Handy" 680-900€ verlangen und dann nicht mal die logischsten Zusammenhänge (Kante + lackiertes Alu = schlecht) des Designs befolgen - bitter für die Erstkäufer, die es betrifft. Bleibt abzuwarten, wieviele Nutzer davon betroffen sind, aber so wie es aussieht, ein grundlegendes Problem, das nach einiger Zeit immer auftreten kann/wird. Aber vlt. lernen manche Leute daraus, dass man heutzutage einfach nichts mehr blind kaufen kann. Auch keine Produkte vom angebissenen Apfel.


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (21. September 2012)

Schnell produzieren und Kohle abgreifen! - Da kann nichts wirklich "quallitativ Hochwertiges" bei rauskommen. Die Technik als solches, nunja, man kann nach wie vor damit telefonieren und für alles andere gibt es Digitalcammeras, Mp3-Player, etc.


----------



## cryxom (21. September 2012)

hahah war ja nix anderes zu erwarten von apple mal wieder


----------



## Seabound (21. September 2012)

Scheint nix neues zu sein. Bei meinem Bruder seinem neuen HTC geht nach zwei Wochen auch der Lack ab.


----------



## Bu11it (21. September 2012)

hatte das beim desire auch. Jetzt hab ich S3 da hab ich keine Probleme


----------



## stayxone (21. September 2012)

Hmm irgendwie war das klar, wundert mich garnicht.


----------



## B1b3r (21. September 2012)

its not a bug its a feature


----------



## Metalic (21. September 2012)

B1b3r schrieb:


> its not a bug its a feature



Irgendetwas neues musste ja her!


----------



## Shizophrenic (21. September 2012)

Kaum passiert Apple mal wieder ein Ausrutscher wird losgekeift, war auch schon so mit den Antennen problemen beim 4er.

Natürlich ist das kagge, würde mich aber nicht wundern wenn Apple sofort nachbessert.

So What ^^


----------



## Hideout (21. September 2012)

Da sind iPhone Käufer wohl die Gelackmeierten


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (21. September 2012)

Jaja, die Hater schreien wieder. Aber wenn ihr PCGH verfolgt hättet wüsstet ihr dass kurz nach dem Release eine News gekommen ist in der Sehr viele User klagten dass beim blauen SIII der Lack abgefärbt hat und das Case am Ende weiß war.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/221987-samsung-galaxy-s3-probleme-mit-der-farbe.html

Tja zu früh gefreut!


----------



## Seeefe (21. September 2012)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Kaum passiert Apple mal wieder ein Ausrutscher wird losgekeift, war auch schon so mit den Antennen problemen beim 4er.
> 
> Natürlich ist das kagge, würde mich aber nicht wundern wenn Apple sofort nachbessert.
> 
> So What ^^


 
Bei 700€-900€, *darf* sowas aber *nicht* passieren!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. September 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Bei 700€-900€, *darf* sowas aber *nicht* passieren!



Sollte nicht passieren würde ich eher sagen, da hat die Qualitätssicherung versagt. Ich hatte so etwas bei Nokia mit der Softtouchfläche. Nach 3 Monaten war die Hälfte weg und Nokia sagte es wäre Eigenverschulden. Komischerweise war es nur bei Grau.


----------



## totovo (22. September 2012)

Da wurden wohl die Studenten die bei Foxcoon extra zur genügenden Produktion der neuen iPhones herangeschafft wurden, nicht richtig geschult?? 

wie hoch ist beim vorherigen iPhone noch mal die Gewinnmarge gewesen? 300-400% 
Die liegt wohl jetzt noch ein wenig höher...


----------



## laurens (22. September 2012)

So etwas _kann_ immer mal passieren, bei _jeder_ billig produzierenden Firma, also auch bei Apple. Sollte allerdings nicht, wenn die Ware so hochpreisig ist.
Die Kunden hätten das ganze _in der Hand_, machen aber auch nichts und fressen halt alles _aus der Hand_.


----------



## PC GAMER (22. September 2012)

Naja, ich verstehe sowieso nicht den Ansturm auf ein Smartphone...

Sagt mir ruhig das ich gerade Äpfel mit Birnen vergleiche, aber in anderen Ländern kloppt man sich um lebenswichtige Dinge und was machen die Menschen hier ? Genau, für ein " Statussymbol " , Luxusartikel für bis zu 900 Euro anstehen und Mengen an Geld ausgeben -.- und dan sagen wir, wir haben zuwenig Geld oder " immer mehr Deutsche im minus " ...


----------



## KratzeKatze (22. September 2012)

Ich finde ja sowieso, dass für das, was einem geboten wird, der Preis total überteuert ist, aber dass dann noch sowas passiert.. 

In einem so hochpreisigen Segment darf das einfach nicht passieren. Und wenn ich darüber nachdenke, dass dafür Menschen z.T. 3 Tage vor dem Apple-Shop in der Kälte gepennt haben.. ich kann nicht anders, aber Schadenfreude ist einfach nur schön!


----------



## target2804 (22. September 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Bei 700€-900€, *darf* sowas aber *nicht* passieren!


 
blödsinn. ist nur menschlich dass sowas mal vorkommt. bei mercedes A-klasse gabs maln fehler, bei VW, toyota musste autos zurückrufen.
war ja alles halb so wild. aber nein, bei einem iphone regt man sich auf. schwachsinn sowas.
das handy wird zurückgenommen und ausgetauscht. der support war schon immer spitze.

*OT entfernt*


----------



## cryxom (22. September 2012)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Kaum passiert Apple mal wieder ein Ausrutscher wird losgekeift, war auch schon so mit den Antennen problemen beim 4er.
> 
> Natürlich ist das kagge, würde mich aber nicht wundern wenn Apple sofort nachbessert.
> 
> So What ^^


 
sowas darf einfach nicht passie wird so ein hype drum gemacht bloß weil da ein angebissener apfel draus ist 
 gerade wenn ich mir das ding hole fuer 900-950 euro 4std im betrieb auf einmal geht der lack ab das darf einfach nicht passieren gerade appel nicht weil sie ja soooooooooooooooooo inovativ sind


----------



## target2804 (22. September 2012)

cryxom schrieb:


> sowas darf einfach nicht passie wird so ein hype drum gemacht bloß weil da ein angebissener apfel draus ist
> gerade wenn ich mir das ding hole fuer 900-950 euro 4std im betrieb auf einmal geht der lack ab das darf einfach nicht passieren gerade appel nicht weil sie ja soooooooooooooooooo inovativ sind


 
so innovativ wie deine schreibfehler. wozu gibts support meine fresse? wenn die das teil nicht zurücknehmen, dann kannst kommen und dich beschweren.


----------



## KratzeKatze (22. September 2012)

Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Ich hab so ein sinnloses und widerliches gebashe und getrolle wie von dir so elendig satt, dass ich am liebsten den ganzen Tag kotzen würde. Wegen genau so einer Schei*e kommt es jedesmal zu völlig ausufernden Diskussionen. Seid ihr eigl. alle nicht in der Lage sachlich eine Konversation zu führen?


 
Wenn dieser Absatz nicht ein tolles Beispiel für eine sachliche Konversation ist..


----------



## target2804 (22. September 2012)

KratzeKatze schrieb:


> Wenn dieser Absatz nicht ein tolles Beispiel für eine sachliche Konversation ist..


 
fragt sich nur, wer die unsachliche konversation angezettelt hat. ich wette übrigens 20€, dass du ein Hater bist


----------



## Toffelwurst (22. September 2012)

KratzeKatze schrieb:


> Wenn dieser Absatz nicht ein tolles Beispiel für eine sachliche Konversation ist..


 
Mit Sicherheit nicht, aber es ist die Wahrheit!
Man kann mit jedem Linux-Geek eine bessere Diskussion über Windows führen als mit dem Kindergarten hier.


----------



## Voodoo2 (22. September 2012)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Kaum passiert Apple mal wieder ein Ausrutscher wird losgekeift, war auch schon so mit den Antennen problemen beim 4er.
> 
> Natürlich ist das kagge, würde mich aber nicht wundern wenn Apple sofort nachbessert.
> 
> So What ^^


 

würde mich aber nicht wundern wenn Apple sofort nachbessert ???

das ist das mindeste


----------



## stayxone (22. September 2012)

cryxom schrieb:


> sowas darf einfach nicht passie wird so ein hype drum gemacht bloß weil da ein angebissener apfel draus ist
> gerade wenn ich mir das ding hole fuer 900-950 euro 4std im betrieb auf einmal geht der lack ab das darf einfach nicht passieren gerade appel nicht weil sie ja soooooooooooooooooo inovativ sind



Puhh sorry will dir nicht zu nahe treten aber bei 680€ verlange ich einfach das alles und wirklich ALLES passt  keine Fehler!


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (22. September 2012)

Würd mich kaputtlachen, wenn sämtliche Käufer des iPhone5 das Teil wegen Quallitätsmangel zurück schicken. Dann wirds nix mit 0,5% steigerung des Bruttoinlandsproduktes in Amerika, wie vorhergesagt wurde. Selbst wenn Apple jetzt nachbessert, wie viele iPhone5 sind schon jetzt im Umlauf ...


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. September 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Bei 700€-900€, *darf* sowas aber *nicht* passieren!


Ich hab schon bei wesentlich teureren Produkten schlimmere Fehler gehabt, deshalb *sollte* so etwas nicht passieren. 


totovo schrieb:


> Da wurden wohl die Studenten die bei Foxcoon extra zur genügenden Produktion der neuen iPhones herangeschafft wurden, nicht richtig geschult??
> 
> wie hoch ist beim vorherigen iPhone noch mal die Gewinnmarge gewesen? 300-400%
> Die liegt wohl jetzt noch ein wenig höher...


Vielleicht hätten sie sich einfach die Kinder bei einer anderen Firma ausleihen sollen und vielleicht fallen bei einem Smartphone etwas mehr Kosten an als nur die für die Einzelteile, aber nur vielleicht. 
Könnte dein nächster Post dann bitte etwas mit dem Thema zu tun haben? Danke. 

@all
Versucht bitte etwas freundlicher zu "diskutieren". 

@Topic
Ja, es ist besch..eiden, dass sie das nicht auf die Reihe gebracht haben, aber mir ist das egal, denn bis zum 5S werden sie die Probleme behoben haben.


----------



## Berliner2011 (22. September 2012)

Leute macht mal keine Panik, 

das heilt schon wieder
iPhone 5: Lack heilt sich bei Kratzern oder Beschädigungen selbst


----------



## Seabound (22. September 2012)

Berliner2011 schrieb:
			
		

> Leute macht mal keine Panik,
> 
> das heilt schon wieder
> iPhone 5: Lack heilt sich bei Kratzern oder Beschädigungen selbst



Ja, ist von Apple so gewollt. Die Kratzer sind Absicht!


----------



## keinnick (22. September 2012)

Das wird sicher schnell behoben. Habe gelesen bereits ab Montag soll der "_iLackstift_" in allen Apple-Stores verfügbar sein!


----------



## MasterSax (22. September 2012)

Apple ist wie Intel und Samsung wie AMD.    
S3 setzt auf viele kerne und ist langsamer als IPhone5 mit 2 kernen.
nehmt die 2 Handys mal in die Hand und öffnet was und woho das iPhone öffnet schneller die apps und prg ob es die $ mehr wert ist ist eine andere frage. 

und das der lack Probleme  macht gibt es überall. selbst in der Auto Industrie oder sonst wo gibt es am Anfang immer Schwierigkeiten. 

also chillt ne runde


----------



## KILLTHIS (22. September 2012)

Irgendwie nicht überraschend. Wenn ich jetzt allerdings bedenke, dass Fox News berichtet hatte, das iPhone 5 hätte Holographische Anzeigen und eine Lasertastatur, dann muss ich eher im Vergleich lachen.


----------



## Chris1795 (22. September 2012)

Für alle die meinen das es nur beim Iphone 5 Quallitätsprobleme gibt was war den mit dem schwarzen HTC One S am Anfang?
Kinderarbeit bei Samsung oder ein gefaktes Bild bei der Nokia Präsentation scheinen ja nur halbwegs so interessant zu sein wie wenn es mal ein Quallitätsproblem gibt.


----------



## horst--one (22. September 2012)

Chris1795 schrieb:


> Für alle die meinen das es nur beim Iphone 5 Quallitätsprobleme gibt was war den mit dem schwarzen HTC One S am Anfang?
> Kinderarbeit bei Samsung oder ein gefaktes Bild bei der Nokia Präsentation scheinen ja nur halbwegs so interessant zu sein wie wenn es mal ein Quallitätsproblem gibt.



Nokia hat keine Ahnung wieviel Telefone im Programm, Samsung auch....HTC...da ist das One S auch nicht das einzige Telefon, was die mal in ein oder 2 Jahren bringen.
da gibt es einen Hersteller, der wollte alle ein oder zwei Jahre ein perfektes Telefon bringen....


----------



## FrozenLayer (22. September 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> blödsinn. ist nur menschlich dass sowas mal vorkommt. bei mercedes A-klasse gabs maln fehler, bei VW, toyota musste autos zurückrufen.
> war ja alles halb so wild. aber nein, bei einem iphone regt man sich auf. schwachsinn sowas.
> das handy wird zurückgenommen und ausgetauscht. der support war schon immer spitze.


 
Genau, der war schon IMMER spitze.



> Juuuuunge, ihr haltet das Teil falsch. Wenn ihr da oben anfasst, kann unsere innovative Antenne nix mehr empfangen. Eindeutig euer Fehler also **** off oder kauft unsere 10€-China-Edition-Bumper, den Müll müssen wir bis Freitag losgeworden sein.


----------



## KastenBier (22. September 2012)

Dass Fehler beim Lack- und generelle Produktionsfehler überall auftachen können, ist denke ich klar. Was mich aber wundert ist, dass dieses Problem beim iPhone schon nach 4 Stunden Nutzung auftritt. Das muss doch einer bemerkt haben 

Beim One S von HTC tritt dieser Fehler bspw. erst nach einigen Wochen auf. Da ist es verständlich dass diesen Fehler, bis dahin niemand bei HTC bemerkt hatte. Aber bei einem Apple Produkt, welches nach wenigen Stunden bereits einen gravierenden Mangel zeigt, bin ich doch etwas überrascht. Da bleibt mir nur die Schlussfolgerung, dass man scheinbar so überzeugt von seinem Produkt war, dass man es garnicht zu einem Langzeittest hat antreten lassen. Diese Arroganz rächt sich jetzt.


----------



## totovo (22. September 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich hab schon bei wesentlich teureren Produkten schlimmere Fehler gehabt, deshalb *sollte* so etwas nicht passieren.
> 
> Vielleicht hätten sie sich einfach die Kinder bei einer anderen Firma ausleihen sollen und vielleicht fallen bei einem Smartphone etwas mehr Kosten an als nur die für die Einzelteile, aber nur vielleicht.
> Könnte dein nächster Post dann bitte etwas mit dem Thema zu tun haben? Danke.


 
Erklärst du mir kurz, was mein Post nicht mit dem Thema der mangelnden Verarbeitung des iPhones zu tun hat? Das verstehe ich nämlich nicht ganz.

Vielleicht, aber nur vielleicht, sollte man Foxcoon mal dazu anhalten Sklaven zu rekrutieren, die sind noch billiger als ein par arme Studenten. Es ist nunmal Fakt, dass die Arbeitsbedingungen bei Foxcoon beschissen sind. Apple kümmert sich darum leider einen dreck, sieht man ja am jüngsten Beispiel.

Ja, da kommen noch ein par € für das Zusammenbauen bei Foxcoon drauf... Wie viel wird das sein, bei einer solchen Massenproduktion? 5, 10€ pro Gerät? + Die Entwicklungs und Service Kosten, wenn man die durch die Anzahl der verkauften Geräte teilt sind das ebenfalls nur wenige Euro.

Die Umsatzrendite liegt bei Aplle nicht umsonst so hoch, wie bei kaum einem anderem Unternehmen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. September 2012)

totovo schrieb:


> Erklärst du mir kurz, was mein Post nicht mit dem Thema der mangelnden Verarbeitung des iPhones zu tun hat? Das verstehe ich nämlich nicht ganz.
> 
> Vielleicht, aber nur vielleicht, sollte man Foxcoon mal dazu anhalten Sklaven zu rekrutieren, die sind noch billiger als ein par arme Studenten. Es ist nunmal Fakt, dass die Arbeitsbedingungen bei Foxcoon beschissen sind. Apple kümmert sich darum leider einen dreck, sieht man ja am jüngsten Beispiel.
> 
> ...


Mal abgesehen davon, dass andere Hersteller (z.B. ASUS) noch weniger versuchen, etwas an den Arbeitsbedingungen bei Foxconn zu ändern und dass bei manchen anderen Fertigern die Bedingungen noch schlimmer sind, sind diese nicht das Thema dieses Threads. Dafür gibt es andere. 

Die Umsatzrendite liegt deswegen so hoch, weil sie ihre Produkte teuer verkaufen können. Sie wären dämlich, wenn sie es nicht tun würden und bei einem Gewinn von ca. 50% kommt dann doch etwas mehr als nur die Materialkosten. 

So, jetzt weiter mit dem Produktionsfehler bitte.


----------



## Chris1795 (22. September 2012)

totovo schrieb:


> Erklärst du mir kurz, was mein Post nicht mit dem Thema der mangelnden Verarbeitung des iPhones zu tun hat? Das verstehe ich nämlich nicht ganz.
> 
> Vielleicht, aber nur vielleicht, sollte man Foxcoon mal dazu anhalten Sklaven zu rekrutieren, die sind noch billiger als ein par arme Studenten. Es ist nunmal Fakt, dass die Arbeitsbedingungen bei Foxcoon beschissen sind. Apple kümmert sich darum leider einen dreck, sieht man ja am jüngsten Beispiel.
> 
> ...



Foxcoon bietet im Gegensatz zu anderen Arbeitgebern dort sogar noch recht gute Arbeitsbedingungen das heißt nicht das ich die Arbeitsbedingungen dort gut finde aber Foxcoon ist immerhin eine der besseren Firmen dort.
Und das Apple sich darum einen Dreck kümmert stimmt auch nicht ganz da sich Apple sogar an der Lohnerhöhung beteiligt

Die Kosten für Lizenzen usw darf man im übrigen auch nicht vergessen.
Und ja die Umsatzrendite ist sehr hoch bei Apple keine Frage aber dafür bekommt man auch einen sehr guten Support meiner Meinung nach geboten.


----------



## realgoldie (22. September 2012)

Bu11it schrieb:


> hatte das beim desire auch. Jetzt hab ich S3 da hab ich keine Probleme



Toll das S3 ist ja auch ein Plastikbomber!
Südkorea was haste, Plaste!


----------



## DarkMo (22. September 2012)

keinnick schrieb:


> Das wird sicher schnell behoben. Habe gelesen bereits ab Montag soll der "_iLackstift_" in allen Apple-Stores verfügbar sein!


oder der iFixDasFix


----------



## Sunjy (22. September 2012)

Naja das wundert doch wohl keinen.. Ist je ein Iphone rausgekommen das von anfang an so war wie Apple es versprochen hatte?

wohl eher nicht^^ Gott sei dank kommt mir sowas nich ins Haus^^


----------



## ViP94 (22. September 2012)

Also ich bin ehrlich auch erstaunt über diesen Fehler.
Gerade dass es bereits nach so kurzer Zeit auftritt wundert mich
Und Lack an den kanten....
War doch klar dass das nicht geht.
Wirklich gespannt bin ich jetzt auf Apple Reaktion.


----------



## totovo (22. September 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass andere Hersteller (z.B. ASUS) noch weniger versuchen, etwas an den Arbeitsbedingungen bei Foxconn zu ändern und dass bei manchen anderen Fertigern die Bedingungen noch schlimmer sind, sind diese nicht das Thema dieses Threads. Dafür gibt es andere.
> 
> Die Umsatzrendite liegt deswegen so hoch, weil sie ihre Produkte teuer verkaufen können. Sie wären dämlich, wenn sie es nicht tun würden und bei einem Gewinn von ca. 50% kommt dann doch etwas mehr als nur die Materialkosten.
> 
> So, jetzt weiter mit dem Produktionsfehler bitte.


 
Ich habe eine mögliche Ursache für die miese Verarbeitungsqualität genannt --> Thema des Threads

Das mit deinem Gewinn versteh ich nicht 220€ Produktions und Entwicklungskosten beim iPhone 4 stehen 600-800€ Einführungspreis gegenüber, ich weiß nicht, wo du die 50% her nimmst. sicher kommt da noch etwas an Werbe und Vertriebskosten hinzu, aber und jetzt gehe ich mal kurz ins Off-Topic, reale MARKTpeise sind das nicht. Ohne den Apfel hinten drauf könnten die es nicht so teuer verkaufen!

OT:



Spoiler



Von Foxcoon hörte man in der Vergangenheit aber am meisten. Mitarbeiter die sich vom Fabrikgebäude stürzen, sich zu viert ein Bett teilen müssen usw. Sicher sind da die anderen Hersteller nicht besser, habe ich ja auch nicht behauptet.
Das mit der Lohnerhöhung wusste ich noch nicht, aber ich kann nicht so recht glauben, dass sich das wirklich so dramatisch in der Gewinnmarge von Apple wiederspiegelt, wie es im Artikel beschrieben wird.

Laut Wikipedia verdient ein Foxcoonmitarbeiter durchschnittlich ~240€ im Monat und der Lohn wurde um BIS ZU 25% erhöht, macht ca. 60€ mehr pro Arbeiter bei ca. 1Mio Beschäftigter sind das lächerliche 720Mio € im Jahr. selbst wenn Apple diese 720 Mio alleine bezahlen würde, sind das bei einem Gewinn von 26Mrd € grad mal 2-3%, also so viel dazu...


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (22. September 2012)

*klick* und lach 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/221987-samsung-galaxy-s3-probleme-mit-der-farbe.html


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. September 2012)

totovo schrieb:


> Ich habe eine mögliche Ursache für die miese Verarbeitungsqualität genannt --> Thema des Threads
> 
> Das mit deinem Gewinn versteh ich nicht 220€ Produktions und Entwicklungskosten beim iPhone 4 stehen 600-800€ Einführungspreis gegenüber, ich weiß nicht, wo du die 50% her nimmst. sicher kommt da noch etwas an Werbe und Vertriebskosten hinzu, aber und jetzt gehe ich mal kurz ins Off-Topic, reale MARKTpeise sind das nicht. Ohne den Apfel hinten drauf könnten die es nicht so teuer verkaufen!
> 
> ...


Die 50% waren bei der Gerichtsverhandlung heraus gekommen. Das war zwar beim 4S, aber beim 5er wird es nicht anders aussehen. 
Ich bezweifle aber sehr, dass die "Slaven" bei Foxconn die Teile per Hand lackieren, also hat das nichts mit den Arbeitsbedingungen zu tun und ich weiß auch nicht, woher du das mit 4 Leuten in einem Bett hast. Die teilen sich ein Zimmer und ich weiß auch nicht, wieso manche 9 Springer schlimmer als 50 vergiftete Arbeiter in einem Werk eines anderen Herstellers finden, aber darum geht es hier auch nicht. 

Vielleicht solltest du sich einmal ein bisschen mit der Arbeitsphilosophie der Chinesen und die Zustände bei anderen Arbeitsplätzen dort erkundigen. 

Das mit dem Lackproblem ist ein Konstruktions/Produktionsfehler, der nicht passieren hätte sollen, aber sowas kommt auch bei noch teureren Produkten vor (mein Notebook und mein Auto).


----------



## blackout24 (22. September 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Das mit dem Lackproblem ist ein Konstruktions/Produktionsfehler, der nicht passieren hätte sollen, aber sowas kommt auch bei noch teureren Produkten vor (mein Notebook und mein Auto).


 
Apple baut schon Autos?


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. September 2012)

Ja, den iGo. 
Nein, hab ich auch nie gesagt.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Apple baut schon Autos?


 
Ich sehe die Fans schon vor einem Apple Car Store in Zelten auf die Eröffnung sitzend warten.


----------



## Niza (22. September 2012)

Es kann sich mal ein Fehler einschleichen.
Eben Nobody ist perfekt.
Deswegen gibt es ja diese Rückrufaktionen und das Umtauschrecht.

Ich für meinen Teil bin Froh das ich immer noch ein 25€ Samsung E11XX Serie Handy benutze.
Es dient halt nur zum Telefonieren und SMS schreiben (Erfüllt seine Bestimmung).

Für 900€ kaufe ich ein Computer aber kein Handy(bzw Smartphone) .


Bei den neuen Geräten handelt es sich nicht mehr um Handys zum Telefonieren sondern um Taschencomputer die nur als "Nebenfunktion" Telefonieren haben 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Cook2211 (22. September 2012)

Nach einem Tag und regem "Hosentaschen-Transport" ohne Hülle ist der Lack noch dran. Scheint wohl zum Glück nicht jedes iPhone betroffen zu sein.


----------



## RainbowCrash (22. September 2012)

realgoldie schrieb:


> Toll das S3 ist ja auch ein Plastikbomber!
> Südkorea was haste, Plaste!


 Plastikbomber? Kommt immer so rüber als sei Kunststoff automatisch billig, mir ist Polycarbonat lieber als Glas


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nach einem Tag und regem "Hosentaschen-Transport" ohne Hülle ist der Lack noch dran. Scheint wohl zum Glück nicht jedes iPhone betroffen zu sein.


 
Die Geschichte erinnert an die Sockelbrand Sache bei Intel und 1156. Einige wenige hatten sowas und haben voll den Wind geschoben.
Auch beim iPhone kann es halt mal vorkommen -- wie bei jedem anderen Hersteller auch -- ich würde darauf einfach nichts geben.


----------



## Gast20141127 (22. September 2012)

Beim HTC One S gabs ja auch am Anfang die Probleme mit der schwarzen Schicht aus umgewandeltem Alu.
Vielleicht siehts die Applezielgruppe aber jetzt auch mal ein, das die in Cupertino auch nur mit Wasser kochen.
iPhone3 Risse in der Plastikschale, iPhone4 Antennagate, iPhone5 Lack ab....

Ich mein gibt ja bei den anderen Herstellern auch immer wieder mal was,
aber die werfen pro Jahr 4 oder mehr Modelle auf den Markt.
Apple baut gerade mal eines!
Tut mir sorry aber Perfektion, die sie ja sogern für sich in Anspruch nehmen, sieht anders aus.
Ansonsten wenn sie nachbessern ist ja alles wieder ok.
Technik reift heutzutage halt leider erst beim Kunden...


----------



## Cook2211 (22. September 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Geschichte erinnert an die Sockelbrand Sache bei Intel und 1156. Einige wenige hatten sowas und haben voll den Wind geschoben.
> Auch beim iPhone kann es halt mal vorkommen -- wie bei jedem anderen Hersteller auch -- ich würde darauf einfach nichts geben.



Da hast du recht.
Und so lange es mich nicht betrifft, ist es mir auch recht egal


----------



## Gast20141127 (22. September 2012)

Naja nach einigen wenigen die hier jammern sieht das nicht aus.
Scheint eher eine ganze Charge betroffen zu sein.


> Und auch erste Käufer hierzulande bestätigen die besagten Probleme. So berichtet der Twitter-Nutzer Marvin, dass er sein Gerät aufgrund einer Macke umtauschen wollte, allerdings vor Ort nicht fündig wurde: „_Haben nun am Tisch 30 iPhones ausgepackt. War kein perfektes dabei. Dürfen nun keine weiteren mehr auspacken_“, schreibt er in einem Tweet.


Quelle: Computerbase

Könnt euch ja mal den heutigen Bericht auf der Blog-Seite von Marvin Kroell ansehen, inkl. mehrer Fotos und nem Video.
Apple iPhone 5 Kauf – komplette Geschichte | iPad eXtreme | Reviews zu Gadgets für Apple iPhone, iPad und Mac


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Da hast du recht.
> Und so lange es mich nicht betrifft, ist es mir auch recht egal


 
Mich stört es auch nicht dass ich jedes Mal wenn ich mir ein neues Samsung Handy gekauft habe auch immer das Zubehör komplett neu haben musste. 
So habe ich wenigstens immer gleich lange Garantie. Ist ja nicht verkehrt wenn ich ein "Plastikbomber" habe der angeblich beim Anschauen schon auseinander fällt.


----------



## Axel12 (22. September 2012)

Macht doch nix, tauschen wir eben im Apple Störe in München hält so lange um bis der Fehler nicht mehr da ist!


----------



## Gast20141127 (22. September 2012)

Scheint also zu sein wie ich vermutet habe eine einzelne Charge betroffen zu sein
Falls es jemanden interessiert:


> Update:
> Über die Apple-Hotline konnte ich erfahren, dass die iPhone 5 mit Macken oder Kratzern aus der eine nachvollziehbaren Charge stammen und ohne Probleme von Apple ausgetauscht werden. Der Fehler ist dem Unternehmen bekannt und ist allem Anschein nach durch eine defekte Maschine entstanden. Die betroffenen Geräte können anhand von der Seriennummer überprüft werden, so dass auch nur die fehlerhaften Geräte ein Umtauschrecht besitzen. Als Alternative wird auch ein Nachlass von der Apple-Hotline angeboten. Falls man mit dem Kratzer oder Schaden leben kann, ist das eine gute Möglichkeit etwas Geld zu sparen.


iPhone 5 ScuffGate: Kunden berichten über Kratzer – nur eine Charge betroffen

Also alles halb so wild.
Sollte halt in Zukunft einfach die QA etwas genauer hinschauen.


----------



## Star_KillA (23. September 2012)

MasterSax schrieb:
			
		

> Apple ist wie Intel und Samsung wie AMD.
> S3 setzt auf viele kerne und ist langsamer als IPhone5 mit 2 kernen.
> nehmt die 2 Handys mal in die Hand und öffnet was und woho das iPhone öffnet schneller die apps und prg ob es die $ mehr wert ist ist eine andere frage.
> 
> ...



Schade das das S3 schneller ist ...


----------



## orca113 (23. September 2012)

Es lebe das schwere,handliche iPhone 4 mit Glas Alu und wieder Glas  werde im April wegen einem neuen iPhone schauen. Hoffe bis dahin ist alles behoben.


----------



## Xion4 (23. September 2012)

Interessant zu sehen wie reif die Community hier ist und wie sachlich über dieses "Qualitätsproblem" gesprochen wird. 

Für die User die es nicht erkennen, das war Sarkasmus. Es ist armseelig in was für belanglose Vergleichsdiskussionen das hier abdriftet.

Versteht doch alle einfach: es gibt iPhones, Samsung-Phones, iOS, Android, was auch immer. Und die Co-Existenz ist wichtig.

Immer wieder interessant wie unsachlich es werden kann wenn jeder seine eigene Präferenz bzw. Kaufentscheidung meint verteidigen zu müssen, als ob es nichts wichtigeres gibt.


----------



## Star_KillA (23. September 2012)

Ein wahres Wort ..


----------



## Oberst Klink (23. September 2012)

Bei wie vielen Kunden kam das denn vor? Bei 100, bei 1.000? Bei 10.000? Wenn sich das Gerät bereits mehrere Millionen mal verkauft hat, wären selbst 10.000 Beschwerden rein prozentual kaum der Rede wert. Bei ner Million wären das 1%. Erinnert mich irgendwie auch an die Sache mit dem bequiet-Bug.


----------



## Fexzz (23. September 2012)

Tjoa, das ist wohl der neue "used"-Look


----------



## Gadteman (23. September 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Tjoa, das ist wohl der neue "used"-Look


 
Hihi, solange kein "Stone-washed" dazukommt... Naja Verarbeitungsfehler kann es echt überall geben, nur ob die vom
Hersteller bei Mobiltelefonen abgestellt wird.... Wer halt nicht warten kann, wird auf irgendeine Art immer benachteiligt.

Btw:
Markenvielfalt belebt das Geschäft und die Konkurrenz, wenn es nur einen "Großen" Hersteller geben würde, wären auch
wieder sich alle am Beschweren. Und letztlich entscheidet sich doch eh das subjektive Gefühl von Geschwindigkeit erst im
Alltag. Wenn sich das iPhone 5 im Allgemeinen schnell "anfühlt" auch wenn "nur" ein DualCore drin ist, dann haben die ihren Job doch gut gemacht. Ob das an optimierungen des Betriebssystems liegt oder in der Hardware. So muss kein größerer
Stromfresser von CPU rein und der Akku hat Chance länger Strom zu liefern. Wenn man sein eigenes Betriebssystem auf seiner eigenen Plattform betreibt, lässt sich ja so auch mehr rausholen wenn man seinen "Flaschenhals" kennt 
Aber an meine Sim-Karte lasse ich trotzdem kein Wasser und kein Apple


----------



## Oberst Klink (23. September 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Tjoa, das ist wohl der neue "used"-Look


 
Ich find son Used-Look eigentlich gar nicht mal so übel. Hat schon irgendwie was cooles


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2012)

Ich frage mich wieso es noch kein goldenes iPhone gibt?
Apple könnte 200€ mehr verlangen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. September 2012)

Müsste es geben, zumindest war es mal beim 3GS so und das Teil hatte einen Brillianten als Homebutton.


----------



## Da_Obst (23. September 2012)

Wegen dem kleinen Lackfehler wird so ein Aufstand gemacht? 
Interessant...
Sowas würde mich viel eher Aufregen: Klick mich...


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Müsste es geben, zumindest war es mal beim 3GS so und das Teil hatte einen Brillianten als Homebutton.


 
Das hat doch bestimmt jemand angefertigt.

Vielleicht hat Apple den verklagt und jetzt darf er keine goldene iPhones mehr anbieten.


----------



## blackout24 (23. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



scnr


----------



## orca113 (23. September 2012)

mmayr schrieb:


> Muss diese Provokation sein?
> Blanker Neid, du tust mir Leid!



Lass ihn, da siehst du wessen Geistes Kinder der ist.


----------



## Verminaard (23. September 2012)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> freut mich wirklich.. hahahaha.. Bin ich richtig Schadenfroh, die Leutz wo soviel Geld für Schrott ausgeben..


 
Ganz großes Kino.
Ueber Leute lachen die einen finanziellen Schaden davontragen wofuer sie nichts koennen. Nur weil sie ein Stueck Hardware kaufen wollten, welches ihnen persoenlich, ohne dich irgendwie zu beeintraechtigen, gefallen hat.
Was machst du wenn sich Andere aufn Finger hauen oder den Kopf stoßen?
Wirst du dann ins Krankenhaus gefahren, weil du einen unloesbaren Lachkrampf bekommst?

Solch eine Einstellung ist echt unter aller Kanone

Apple haett halt bei der Qualitaetssicherung nicht schlampen oder sparen sollen.
Jetzt wirds etwas teuer, weil die werden das nicht so stehen lassen und die fehlerhaften Produkte austauschen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. September 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das hat doch bestimmt jemand angefertigt.
> 
> Vielleicht hat Apple den verklagt und jetzt darf er keine goldene iPhones mehr anbieten.


Ja und nein, wieso auch.


----------



## Tripleh84 (23. September 2012)

orca113 schrieb:


> Lass ihn, da siehst du wessen Geistes Kinder der ist.


 


Nicht eure Frust an mir auslassen. 
Meine Meinung ist: Zu Viel Hype ums Iphone.. Zu Teuer und Verarbeitung war bei den Vorgängern schon nix.. Wers Kauft ist selbst Schuld und brauch sich nicht Beschweren.


----------



## mmayr (23. September 2012)

Tripleh84 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht eure Frust an mir auslassen.
> Meine Meinung ist: Zu Viel Hype ums Iphone.. Zu Teuer und Verarbeitung war bei den Vorgängern schon nix.. Wers Kauft ist selbst Schuld und brauch sich nicht Beschweren.



Ich glaub, du bist der Einzige, der den Satz nicht verstanden hat.


----------



## PornoStyle (23. September 2012)

Naja Ich versteh eure aufregung einfach nicht kann doch mal passieren! 

Hab mir damals das Iphone 4 Mit nem Vertrag geholt und gestern mir das Iphone 5 Bestellt auch mit vertrag also ich meine jeder kann ja mit dem geld machen was er will

Und nur so bevor ich mein erstes Iphone 3G hatte hab ich apple produkte gehasst und behauptet wäre das schlimmste was es gäbe nachdem ich das erste mal n iphone hatte gefielen mir diese immer besser und finde die benzutzerfreundlichkeit einfach genial.

Hatte die wahl gerade Iphone 5 oder S3 hab das Iphone genommen

Ich verstehe eure aufregung einfach nicht Jeder Firma passieren fehler 

Nobody is perfekt!


----------



## heisenberger (23. September 2012)

beren2707 schrieb:


> bitter für die Erstkäufer, die es betrifft.


 seh ich anderst, selbst schuld. vor allem für son teil anzustehen, das muss einfach bestraft werden.


----------



## Verminaard (23. September 2012)

heisenberger schrieb:


> seh ich anderst, selbst schuld. vor allem für son teil anzustehen, das muss einfach bestraft werden.


 
Schoen das du so kompetent bist, darueber zu entscheiden, was jemand machen darf und was nicht, ohne dafuer bestraft zu werden.


Sag mal denkt ihr ueberhaupt nach, was ihr da von euch gebt, oder gebt ihr nur noch dem ueblichen Applegebashe hin?


Werd mal n Antrag stellen, das saemtliche Applethemen nur noch in ein Appleunterforum gepostet werden duerfen.
Stolpert man wenigstens nicht permanent bei den Usernews drueber.


----------



## Dana_X (23. September 2012)

Oh mann, hier ist was los.

Meins ist schwarz, fehlerfrei und läuft rund.
Ich finde es von der Größe her nun perfekt, es ist merklich flotter und ios6 hat noch ein paar Kinderkrankheiten.

Ist das Telefon schön ? Ja.
Ist der Hype gerechtfertigt ? Nein.
Würde ich es wieder kaufen ? Ja.

So, seit lieb zueinander.

Grüße
Sascha


----------



## godfather22 (24. September 2012)

heisenberger schrieb:


> ...das muss einfach bestraft werden.


 
Du Domina, du...


----------



## majinvegeta20 (24. September 2012)

DR0PB0SS schrieb:


> Jaja, die Hater schreien wieder. Aber wenn ihr PCGH verfolgt hättet wüsstet ihr dass kurz nach dem Release eine News gekommen ist in der Sehr viele User klagten dass beim blauen SIII der Lack abgefärbt hat und das Case am Ende weiß war.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/221987-samsung-galaxy-s3-probleme-mit-der-farbe.html
> 
> Tja zu früh gefreut!


 
DAS war etwas völlig anderes. 
Die Dinger wurden gar nicht erst ausgeliefert, da man es (anders als Apple) vorher bemerkt hatte! 
So kam es mit den blauen Modellen zu Lieferengpässen, aber nicht wie hier bei Apple zu Problemen direkt am Mann.

Außerdem ging es da nicht um den Lack oder sonst was, sondern das die blaue Variante in einen falschen Farbton produziert wurden war. Was du also hier vom Stapel lässt, mit von wegen das der Lack abging und das S3 dann weiß war, ist blöder Stumpfsinn. 

Tja, selbst zu früh gefreut.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (24. September 2012)

MasterSax schrieb:


> Apple ist wie Intel und Samsung wie AMD.
> S3 setzt auf viele kerne und ist langsamer als IPhone5 mit 2 kernen.
> nehmt die 2 Handys mal in die Hand und öffnet was und woho das iPhone öffnet schneller die apps und prg ob es die $ mehr wert ist ist eine andere frage.
> 
> ...


 
ähh du weißt aber schon dass das S3 NICHT langsamer ist? 

GeekBench: Erster iPhone 5 Benchmark schlägt iPhone 4S, Galaxy S3 aber nicht | HANDY-TESTS.net

Beide Handys in der Hand gehabt, intensiv getestet und da ist das S3 ganz bestimmt nicht langsamer. 
(komm selbst mit den S3 immer an die 1700 -1800 Punkte, mit den iPhone 5 ca. 100 -200 Punkte weniger. Bei den Multi Core Tests werden meist doppelt so hohe Resultate erreicht. Das zu der Aussage "4 Kerne vs 2 Kerne")
Zumal die Fotos noch fixer geschossen werden. 

Dass iPhone 5 ist auf jeden Fall ein klasse Handy, aber wollen wir mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen. 
Die Unterschiede sind dann eher Betriebssystem bedingt. 

edit: sorry wegen doppel post

Hier mal als Anhang mein Ergebnis:


----------



## Profikuehl (24. September 2012)

Einfach peinlich solche Pannen, genauso wie die Antennen-Misere. Hauptsache das Display ist ein cm höher und den Kunden ein Haufen Dollars aus dem Sack gegrübelt. Ah ja ein neues iOS mit ein paar Programmierzeilen mehr ist ja auch noch inbegriffen. 
Es ist mMn auch keine Rechtfertigung zu sagen: aber das S3 hatte auch einen Lackfehler - das ist genauso eine Schweinerei!
Ganz sicher haben die Ihre Testverfahren, das hat ja jeder IKEA-Stuhl für 15 Euro!


----------



## AnthraX (24. September 2012)

PornoStyle schrieb:


> Naja Ich versteh eure aufregung einfach nicht kann doch mal passieren!


 
So etwas darf NICHT passieren. Was meinst du würden Porsche besitzer machen wenn bei ihrem Porsche der Lack abblättert? Das ist ein schwerwiegernder Mangel an der Qualität des Gerätes, und ist nicht mit "kann doch mal passieren" zu kommentieren. Gerade bei dem momentan wohl teuersten Gerät, welches zu kaufen ist, finde ich das ein No Go, würde es sogar als unverschämtheit gegenüber den Kunden bezeichnen ! 
Vllt machen sich nun einige Kunden mal mehr gedanken..



Profikuehl schrieb:


> Einfach peinlich solche Pannen, genauso wie die Antennen-Misere. Hauptsache das Display ist ein cm höher und den Kunden ein Haufen Dollars aus dem Sack gegrübelt. Ah ja ein neues iOS mit ein paar Programmierzeilen mehr ist ja auch noch inbegriffen.
> Es ist mMn auch keine Rechtfertigung zu sagen: aber das S3 hatte auch einen Lackfehler - das ist genauso eine Schweinerei!
> Ganz sicher haben die Ihre Testverfahren, das hat ja jeder IKEA-Stuhl für 15 Euro!



Wie schon gesagt wurde, der S3 Fall mit dem Lack ist in keienr Weise mit der jetzigen problematik mit dem iPhone 5 vergleichbar !


----------



## Abductee (24. September 2012)

Der Porsche würde aber nachlackiert werden, das iPhone wird von Apple unproblematisch ausgetauscht.
Ist doch halb so schlimm.
Vorrausgesetzt der Lack blättert nach dem einen Jahr Garantie nicht wieder ab.


----------



## AnthraX (24. September 2012)

Bei porsche fällt der Lack aber nicht ab ! Und falls es passiert wurde von dem Kunden bestimmt das letzte mal ein Porsche gekauft. Bei solchen Preislagen ist soetwas nicht zu entschuldigen und ich persönlich wäre stinksauer. aber wenn man will kann man es natürlich auch als "kann mal passieren" sehen ^^ jedem das seine


----------



## Abductee (24. September 2012)

Wenn das bei Samsung oder einem anderem Hersteller passiert, würdest du auch nie mehr ein Gerät des Herstellers kaufen?
Obwohls umgetauscht wird?


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. September 2012)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Bei porsche fällt der Lack aber nicht ab ! Und falls es passiert wurde von dem Kunden bestimmt das letzte mal ein Porsche gekauft. Bei solchen Preislagen ist soetwas nicht zu entschuldigen und ich persönlich wäre stinksauer. aber wenn man will kann man es natürlich auch als "kann mal passieren" sehen ^^ jedem das seine


3 Jahre alter A8: Seitenschutzleisten abgefallen
Mercedes A Klasse: fällt in der Kurve um
Lexus: gebrochene Bremsscheiben

Shit Happens.


----------



## AnthraX (24. September 2012)

wie gesagt es ist aber nicht passiert. bei dem desire soll es ja auch vereinzelt aufgeterten sein. Und nein, wenn ich so enttäuscht werde, würde ich in naher zukunft kein Gerät des herstellers mehr kaufen, dafür gibt es auf dem Martk einfach genug alternativen ! Mein LUMIA 800 macht mich uneingeschränkt glücklich, also gucke ich bei meinem neuen handy auch wieder stark nach dem 820 oder 920. Das nennt man Kundenbindung  mein Bruder musste sein iPhone 4S schon mehrmals einschicken und hat sich nun trotzdem das iPhone 5 bestellt. Ich denke das war dann auch das letzte Apfelgerät. 
Wie gesagt das ist nur meine Meinung, ich finde solch einen Fehler inakzeptabel. 
bei zB Nokia kann soetwas gar nicht passieren, da das Gerät aus einem gefärbeten Unibody gehäuse besteht. Also selbst nach Macken hat es immernoch die gleiche Farbe. Ich hoffe durch solche vorfälle setzt sich das "verfahren" nun durch. 



Nailgun schrieb:


> 3 Jahre alter A8: Seitenschutzleisten abgefallen
> Mercedes A Klasse: fällt in der Kurve um
> Lexus: gebrochene Bremsscheiben
> 
> Shit Happens.


 
ist natürlich nicht bei Auslieferung.... Und das es bei Autos nach einigen oder auch nur wenigen Jahren mehr Fehlerfaktoren gibt als bei einem Handy, stehet wohl ausser frage oder? ^^ Und ich persönlich würde nach kruzer Zeit udn solchen Fehlern die Autos der Hersteller dann auch meiden. zB Nie mehr Opel ^^ Habe einfach zu viele negative erfahrungen gemacht was dort die Elektrik angeht. aber wollen wir das Auto Thema mal nun nicht zu sehr vertiefen 

PS wir haben 2 A Klassen, da fällt GAR NIX um. Und ich mache heir auch keine Elchtests  also 100 km/h durch starke Kurven sind da gar kein Thema


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. September 2012)

Egal welches Produkt und welcher Preis ( Billigeimer mal ausgeschlossen ), ein Verarbeitungsfehler ist immer ärgerlich aber solange dadurch keine weiteren Schäden angerichtet werden ist es noch erträglich. Hatte 2 Netzteile die innerhalb von 24 Std einen Defekt aufwiesen ( ok etwas Rennerei ), aber das 3. Modell hinterließ häßliche Brandflecken im Gehäuse. Das war richtig ärgerlich und man lernt den Hersteller zu meiden für lange Zeit.


----------



## MOD6699 (24. September 2012)

Wie ist das denn nun mit den neuen Pinanschlüssen? Die sind ja nicht mehr 30 sondern weniger und diese Adapter sollen ja auch nicht so der Hit sein ( Geräte fallen teilweise um deswegen) und wie schaut es aus mit einem integrierten IPhoneanschluss in einem Neuwagen aus?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. September 2012)

> Das wichtigste ist, dass man davon ausgehen kann, dass Apple natürlich kostenfrei sämtliche Schäden beseitigt.
> Ärgerlich ist lediglich die Zeit ohne Handy


Stimmt ist voll Kacka sich mal mit sich selbst zu beschäftigen


----------



## Hardwar (24. September 2012)

So wie das Leben halt spielt -keiner ist perfekt- auch die macher vom iPhone5 nicht.


----------



## shootme55 (24. September 2012)

Sollche extremen Dünnschichtlackierungen auf Alu sind ja allgemein nicht einfach. Ich kenns zwar nur von Möbellackierungen und Autolack, aber oft zieht sich der Lack in die Fläche und die Schichtdicke nimmt zur ohnehin empfindlichen Kannte noch ab. 
Für mich persönlich stellt sich da nicht die Frage ob sie die Lackierung in den Griff bekommen sondern warum sie es überhaupt lackieren (wenns wirklich so ist). Gerade bei Alu würde sich doch eher eloxieren anbieten oder? Pulverlack wär auch interessant, aber da wär dann die Schicktdicke zu hoch.
Bleibt wohl nur noch galvanisch verchromen oder vergolden. Gold wär nicht schlecht, denn wenn die so weitermachen kostet das iPhone 8 eh schon sein Gewicht in Gold. 
Ich kenn das von meinen Nokia E61i und von vielen Anwendungsgebieten abseits des Smartphone-Wahnsinns. Da ist auch der Lack von den Kanten relativ schnell runter. 
Ich hab ein Galaxy S2, und vom Chromrand ist dank der original Kfz-Halterung nicht mehr viel übrig, aber


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2012)

Wahrscheinlich ist lackieren billiger als eloxieren.


----------



## Abductee (24. September 2012)

gibts auch ein eloxieren mit matter oberfläche?


----------



## shootme55 (24. September 2012)

Also wenn ich mich nicht ganz stark irre hat eloxiern nix damit zu tun ob die Oberfläche matt oder spiegelnd is. Es ist ja eine provozierte Oxidation, müsst mit jeder Oberflächenbeschaffenheit funktionieren.


----------



## Dana_X (24. September 2012)

Moin !

Man hätte es auf 2 Arten machen können.

PVD : Der Begriff physikalische Gasphasenabscheidung (englisch physical vapour deposition, kurz PVD), selten auch physikalische Dampfphasenabscheidung, bezeichnet eine Gruppe von vakuumbasierten Beschichtungsverfahren bzw. Dünnschichttechnologien. Anders als bei Verfahren der chemischen Gasphasenabscheidung wird mithilfe physikalischer Verfahren das Ausgangsmaterial in die Gasphase überführt. Das gasförmige Material wird anschließend zum zu beschichtenden Substrat geführt, wo es kondensiert und die Zielschicht bildet.

oder

DLC : Kohlenstoffschichten sind dünne Schichten, die überwiegend aus dem chemischen Element Kohlenstoff bestehen. Dazu zählen die Plasmapolymerschichten, die amorphen Kohlenstoffschichten (englisch diamond-like carbon, DLC), die CVD-Diamantschichten sowie die Graphitschichten. Mit Beschichtungen aus Kohlenstoff lassen sich vielfältige Oberflächenfunktionen realisieren, vor allem im Bereich der Tribologie, also in verschleißbeanspruchten Anwendungen.
Die Abscheidung der Kohlenstoffschichten erfolgt mit den Verfahren der chemischen (CVD) oder physikalischen (PVD) Gasphasenabscheidung, meist im Vakuum. Sie werden als Dünnschichten in Schichtdicken von wenigen Mikrometern abgeschieden.

Grüße
Sascha


----------



## Profikuehl (24. September 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Wenn das bei Samsung oder einem anderem Hersteller passiert, würdest du auch nie mehr ein Gerät des Herstellers kaufen?
> Obwohls umgetauscht wird?


 
Ich würde definitiv keines mehr kaufen und das Geld zurückverlangen. Genauso wie ich niemehr ein Lumia 800, 900 o.ä. kaufen würde, da dort das Gorilla-Glas enorm schnell spaltet - dank der schönen Wölbung des Glases über den Gehäuserand des Handys.

Es geht doch in diesem Thread hier jetzt sowieso um das iPhone 5 und nicht um die patzer anderer Geräte. Der Porsche-Händler sagt auch nicht aber beim Ferrari hatten die den Fehler auch mal, also halb so wild ^^.


----------



## AnthraX (24. September 2012)

Das Lumia 900 hat gar kein gewölbtes glas? 
und bei meinem Lumia 800 ist das zwar gewölbt, aber das es dadruch instabiler wird kann ich bisher nicht bestätigen. Aber im Endeffekt muss jeder wissen wieso er kein Gerät einer Firma mehr kauft. 

Ich bin kein fachmann was lackieren angeht, aber es gibt doch sicher wege, solch krasse qualitätsmängel ein für alle mal auszuräumen. Kann ja nicht sein das quasi jedes Handy in der Hand zerbröselt  bald gibt es die Apple lackierpistole fürs iPhone 5. Muss natürlich per Adapter an den neuen Dock connector angeschlossen werden damit die Lackierpistole auch strom bekommt. und dann gehts ab


----------



## shootme55 (24. September 2012)

Ja aber genau das ist es. Damit wäre einmal mehr zweifelsfrei bewiesen das Apple auch nur ein Hersteller von vielen ist.


----------



## plaGGy (24. September 2012)

Da sind die Kunden wohl die GeLACKmeierten 

Gott war der mies, aber ich konnts mir nicht verkneifen. 600€ + und dann so ne Qualität, vll mal weniger Marken-marge einkalkulieren und dafür saubere Verarbeitung garantieren!


----------



## Biohazard92 (24. September 2012)

PC GAMER schrieb:


> Naja, ich verstehe sowieso nicht den Ansturm auf ein Smartphone...
> 
> Sagt mir ruhig das ich gerade Äpfel mit Birnen vergleiche, aber in anderen Ländern kloppt man sich um lebenswichtige Dinge und was machen die Menschen hier ? Genau, für ein " Statussymbol " , Luxusartikel für bis zu 900 Euro anstehen und Mengen an Geld ausgeben -.- und dan sagen wir, wir haben zuwenig Geld oder " immer mehr Deutsche im minus " ...


 
Das mit dem Geld ist ja kein Argument, jeder gibt hier für irgendeinen Luxus Geld aus, was sich andere nicht kaufen würden, ich darf dich daran erinnern, dass du hier im PCGH Forum bist und was manche hier für Prozessoren, Grafikkarten etc. ausgeben.
Aber dafür ewig anzustehen halte ich auch für Schwachsinn... aber naja ist ja bei WoW oder Ähnlichem nicht anders, gut, zugegeben, für eine Sache würde ich auch anstehen, würde Blizzard Warcraft IV bei einem Mitternachtsverkauf veröffentlichen würde ich an einem Freitag Abend auch dort stehen


----------



## FKY2000 (24. September 2012)

Profikuehl schrieb:


> Der Porsche-Händler sagt auch nicht aber beim Ferrari hatten die den Fehler auch mal, also halb so wild ^^.


 
DOCH, genau DAS hat er mir gesagt


----------



## cryxom (24. September 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> so innovativ wie deine schreibfehler. wozu gibts support meine fresse? wenn die das teil nicht zurücknehmen, dann kannst kommen und dich beschweren.


 
Ich Brauch nicht zum Support denn ich besitze nicht ein Apple Produkt mehr letzte war ein ipod weil ich einfach nicht von Apple überzeugt bin gibt mir zu viele Fehler ( ja klar machen auch andere Fehler ) aber bei diesen Preis darf so was nicht sein verstehst du das nicht ???

und sry ich habe eine Rechtschreibschwäche soll ich mich jetzt schaemen ,dass gleiche ich schon wieder aus mit Mathe und Physik



stayxone schrieb:


> Puhh sorry will dir nicht zu nahe treten aber bei 680€ verlange ich einfach das alles und wirklich ALLES passt  keine Fehler!




muss ich nicht verstehen genau das gleiche habe ich doch beschrieben das so was nicht passieren darf bei diesen enormen Preis

naja musste so sehen wenn alle so ein Hype nur um dieses Handy machen ist doch klar das man es genau unter di elupe nimmt also wo ist das Problem außerdem ist der thread nur fuer iPhone 5 nicht fuer nokia oder samsung


----------



## McClaine (24. September 2012)

Bitte nicht 3 posts hintereinander, dafür gibts den editier Button


----------



## cryxom (24. September 2012)

realgoldie schrieb:


> Toll das S3 ist ja auch ein Plastikbomber!
> Südkorea was haste, Plaste!


 
sage mir mal bitte wo alle iphones hergestellt werden ??


----------



## biohaufen (24. September 2012)

In China bei Foxconn DD


----------



## shootme55 (25. September 2012)

> In China bei Foxconn DD



Der Treffer hat gesessen, mit dir möcht ich nicht Schiffe versenken spielen.


----------



## biohaufen (25. September 2012)

Der war gut xDDD Naja soviel zu Südkorea und Plastik


----------



## blackout24 (26. September 2012)

biohaufen schrieb:


> In China bei Foxconn DD


 
Quatsch die werden von handverlesenen gutbezahlten Mitarbeitern in den USA mundgeblasen das weiß doch jeder....

Lustig wie verblendet manche Leute sind.


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (26. September 2012)

biohaufen schrieb:


> In China bei Foxconn DD


 
Nicht ganz korrekt, es gibt viele Produzenten für die iPhones.
Diesmal macht das aber *Hon Hai Precision Industry Co., Ltd (Foxconn) *wohl als alleiniger Produzent.* Hon Hai *ist sonst auch nur Zulieferer für u.a. das iPhone5.

Soviel Zeit muss sein


----------



## biohaufen (26. September 2012)

Hört sich nicht besser an xD Aber egal... BTT


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (27. September 2012)

Die Frage oben war ja, "_wo werden *alle *iPhones_" hergestellt und du meintest "_in China bei Foxconn_". 
Diesmal ja, das ist aber eben nicht bei allen iPhones so.

Klingt sicher wieder sch.. aber egal.
Stellt euch nur mal vor die würden das iPhone in Deutschland zusammensetzen lassen. Dann würde wenn es gut geht noch "Made in Germany" drauf stehen und das Teil 1200.-€ kosten


----------



## Profikuehl (27. September 2012)

Hardwarefreak81 schrieb:


> Die Frage oben war ja, "_wo werden *alle *iPhones_" hergestellt und du meintest "_in China bei Foxconn_".
> Diesmal ja, das ist aber eben nicht bei allen iPhones so.
> 
> Klingt sicher wieder sch.. aber egal.
> Stellt euch nur mal vor die würden das iPhone in Deutschland zusammensetzen lassen. Dann würde wenn es gut geht noch "Made in Germany" drauf stehen und das Teil 1200.-€ kosten


 
Eben - tiefe Preise und hochbezahlte (annähernd normal bezahlte) Mitarbeiter - beides geht nicht ^^


----------



## Dynamitarde (27. September 2012)

Ihr alle missversteht Apple, das ist ein neuer Trend den Apple einführen will. 
Das nennt man   "Re-Design" ( Aus Neu macht Alt ).


----------



## orca113 (27. September 2012)

Ja wie bei Jeans oder wie?


----------



## Profikuehl (27. September 2012)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ja wie bei Jeans oder wie?


 
Genauso wie das austretende Licht beim Rahmen als Taschenlampe dienen soll ^^

iPhone 5: Käufer berichten von austretendem Licht : PCMasters


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (28. September 2012)

Profikuehl schrieb:


> Genauso wie das austretende Licht beim Rahmen als Taschenlampe dienen soll ^^
> 
> iPhone 5: Käufer berichten von austretendem Licht : PCMasters



"Made in China"


----------



## mayo (28. September 2012)

Dynamitarde schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr alle missversteht Apple, das ist ein neuer Trend den Apple einführen will.
> Das nennt man   "Re-Design" ( Aus Neu macht Alt ).



So wir HTC, Samsung...?

Es ist aber Frechheit das es beim Produzenten nach den ersten Mustern nicht aufgefallen ist...


----------



## Profikuehl (28. September 2012)

mayo schrieb:


> So wir HTC, Samsung...?
> 
> Es ist aber Frechheit das es beim Produzenten nach den ersten Mustern nicht aufgefallen ist...


 
Oder entschlossen wurde, das lassen wir durch, wird ja eh gekauft weils ein ichTelefon ist.


----------



## Razilein (29. September 2012)

Hab meins seit gestern. Ist einwandfrei, funktioniert wie es soll, ist Hammer schnell und sieht verdammt gut aus 

Keine Ahnung ob da wiedermal nur ein paar Samsung Fanboys miese Gerüchte verbreitet haben, aber Apple hat da wiedermal ein sehr gutes Smartphone aus dem Hut gezaubert, das ist nun mal Fakt. 

Ich werd in den nächsten Tagen dann sehen ob was wahres drann ist, wenn hier mehrere Geräte im Umlauf sind.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. September 2012)

Junge Junge, wenn man so alles verfolgt hat das Ding mehr Macken wie ein Dalmatiner Flecken


----------



## blackout24 (30. September 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Junge Junge, wenn man so alles verfolgt hat das Ding mehr Macken wie ein Dalmatiner Flecken


 
Aber seins hat nach dem auspacken keins ALSO SIND DAS ALLES NUR EINBILDUNGEN!!!!!! 
*Ohren zuhebe* lalalalalala!


----------



## Pokerclock (30. September 2012)

Achte bitte darauf nicht auf die persönliche Ebene abzudriften.


----------



## McClaine (30. September 2012)

Komisch. In meinem bekannten und freundeskreis hat bisher noch niemand das 5er.
Und alle mit 4 oder 4s sagen, dass sie das 5er auch nicht kaufen werden zwecks mangelnder Innovation...
Der Anfang vom ende dieses hypes?!


----------



## mayo (1. Oktober 2012)

Profikuehl schrieb:


> Oder entschlossen wurde, das lassen wir durch, wird ja eh gekauft weils ein ichTelefon ist.


s.o.
Samsung...HTC... Jeder macht das...


----------



## Profikuehl (1. Oktober 2012)

Auch interessant und evtl. für den einen oder anderen von Nutzen: Apple täuscht EU-Kunden mit Apple-Care Angebot. 

Quelle: heise.de



> Apple steht unter dem Verdacht, seine Kunden beim Kauf von Mobiltelefonen und Computern zu täuschen, so der Spiegel in seiner am Montag erscheinenden Ausgabe. In einem Brief der zuständigen EU-Justizkommissarin Viviane Reding an die Verbraucherschutzminister der EU-Mitgliedsstaten bemerkt sie demzufolge, dass "Apple-Verkäufer es versäumten, den Verbrauchern klare, wahrheitsgemäße und vollständige Informationen über die ihnen nach EU-Recht zustehende gesetzliche Garantie zu geben". Das Unternehmen habe prominent für seine eigene kommerzielle Gewährleistung geworben, "es aber versäumt darauf hinzuweisen, dass die Verbraucher nach EU-Recht einen automatischen und kostenlosen Anspruch auf eine zweijährige Garantie haben".
> 
> Wegen dieser Praxis hatten italienische Behörden bereits im Dezember 2011 eine Geldbuße von 900.000 Euro verhängt. Dieselben Marketing-Maßnahmen habe Apple laut Reeding auch in anderen Mitgliedsländern angewandt. Die in den Ländern zuständigen Minister werden aufgefordert, diesem Thema bei der Durchsetzung des Verbraucherschutzes besonderes Augenmerk zu widmen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Darkfleet85 (3. Oktober 2012)

McClaine schrieb:


> Komisch. In meinem bekannten und freundeskreis hat bisher noch niemand das 5er.
> Und alle mit 4 oder 4s sagen, dass sie das 5er auch nicht kaufen werden zwecks mangelnder Innovation...
> Der Anfang vom ende dieses hypes?!


 
Naja hype würd ich nicht mehr sagen. Ist halt einfach ein gewisser Standart... speziell ist dass ja nicht...  eher 0815


----------



## Profikuehl (4. Oktober 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Naja hype würd ich nicht mehr sagen. Ist halt einfach ein gewisser Standart... speziell ist dass ja nicht...  eher 0815


 
Das hat was, da erinnere ich mich an die Tamagochi-Zeiten. Als jeder eins hatte waren die Dinger plötzlich out ^^


----------



## AnthraX (4. Oktober 2012)

Definitiv ! Muss da auch immer an Tamagochis denken  Es gab auch eine zeit, da war ich noch auf der Schule, da waren so leuchtende YoYos plötzlich total in. Mit diesen Tricks machen und so  Als dann alle eines hatten war es wieder out. Beim iPhone ist dies nicht genau so der Fall, da einfach der nutzen höher ist als bei einem Tamagochi. Aber ich denke das "spezielle" und "faszinierende" an den iPhones ist vorbei. Das hat bei der Markteinführung noch gewirkt, bei dem 3er auch noch. Bei dem 4er auch. Bei dem 4S war es dann zumindest vorbei. Der Zauber ist verflogen und nun werden wir in Zukunft sehen wie sich der Markt entwickeln wird. Eine Prognose werde ich nicht abgebe, da auch die WP8 Geräte drängen werden. mal sehen


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. Oktober 2012)

Bis jetzt hat sich aber jedes Modell besser verkauft als der Vorgänger.


----------



## Profikuehl (4. Oktober 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Bis jetzt hat sich aber jedes Modell besser verkauft als der Vorgänger.


 
Mag sein, ob es aber beim iphone 6 auch noch so bleiben wird, das wird spannend. Da geht bestimmt noch das Display 4 milimeter in die breite und es kann ein Foto mehr pro Minute geschossen werden - ja da geht noch was ^^.
Natürlich sind darunter auch Kunden deren Abo abgelaufen ist und praktisch für 0 Euro ein neues kriegen und den Nachfolger nehmen. Oder Firmen die Palettenweise davon kaufen.  (Ist natürlich bei Samsung und co. auch der Fall). 
Mit deiner Aussage unterstreichst du eigentlich noch die Behauptung, dass die ichTelefone immer weiter verbreitet sind.


----------



## Deimos (4. Oktober 2012)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Der Zauber ist verflogen und nun werden wir in Zukunft sehen wie sich der Markt entwickeln wird.


Naja, der Hype ist gerade in den Medien nach wie vor gross und nimmt subjektiv nur bei den Konsumenten ab.

Wenn ich mal eine Marktprognose machen darf (): Apple wird weiterhin mit Samsung an der Spitze bleiben, weil sie wirklich gute Geräte haben, werden aber den Markt nicht mehr dominieren.
WP8 könnte vielleicht sogar was werden. Dürfte zumindest der endgültig letzte Versuch sein, in absehbarer Zeit doch noch einen Fuss in den Markt reinzukriegen


----------



## AeroX (5. Oktober 2012)

AnthraX schrieb:
			
		

> . Aber ich denke das "spezielle" und "faszinierende" an den iPhones ist vorbei. Das hat bei der Markteinführung noch gewirkt, bei dem 3er auch noch. Bei dem 4er auch. Bei dem 4S war es dann zumindest vorbei. Der Zauber ist verflogen und nun werden wir in Zukunft sehen wie sich der Markt entwickeln wird. Eine Prognose werde ich nicht abgebe, da auch die WP8 Geräte drängen werden. mal sehen



Ja da Stimm ich dir zu.. Das "Wow" ist einfach weg, meine ich..


----------

